# sale day



## wynedot55 (May 16, 2009)

well i went to the sale.an while i was there i picked out 1 pair 1 real shortbred heifer 1 paint open heifer 1 black heifer an 1 black paint heifer both open.they aved $1450.an if id been bidding the ave wouldve jumped to $1800 to $2000 a hd.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 16, 2009)

And we all know how good you are at getting pictures on here!  

Ain't you savin' money for your teeth?

Congrats on the buys btw.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 16, 2009)

Ummm, I don't think he bought them. He said *IF* he had been bidding.......

He doesn't know what a pic is.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 17, 2009)

the teeth are what knocked me out of buying them.honestly its a goodthing i didnt look at the cattle real close or id tryed to talk to my banker an see how meny i could buy.my hauler was giving me the devil.he goes i figured id have to haul your cattle home.an mom goes no his cattle are in his mouth.an he goes well i shouldnt of bought 1 for $2200 esp since i got fertalizer to pay for.


----------



## Thewife (May 17, 2009)

Wanna trade haulers!
My hauler keeps telling me to get the flop ears out of my herd!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 17, 2009)

no im gonna keep my hauler.he hauls my cattle for free.an he has close to 200 of them reg flopp eared beefmasters.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 17, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Ummm, I don't think he bought them. He said *IF* he had been bidding.......


Whoops, my bad.  Sorry wyne


----------



## Thewife (May 17, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no im gonna keep my hauler.he hauls my cattle for free.an he has close to 200 of them reg flopp eared beefmasters.


REALLY!
I think it's a nice day for you to go check out his herd!
TAKE A CAMERA!

My hauler likes the black critters! I do my best to keep him and Hubby far apart!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 17, 2009)

i havent been to his farm in 2yrs.an when i go im not in the pastures.we are in his holding pens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 17, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i havent been to his farm in 2yrs.an when i go im not in the pastures.we are in his holding pens.


He must have animals in those holding pens, sometimes.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 17, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> He must have animals in those holding pens, sometimes.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 17, 2009)

i reckon so.an he lives 50mi from me


----------

